# Movement training (McGregor style) for MMA conditioning



## Eerowest

Hey everyone,

I'm a lifelong martial artist and also a huge fan of MMA.

I run the business http://www.VahvaFitness.com and I think this could be interesting for you to see, since Conor McGregor has impressively spread the movement knowledge with his own training.

Animal walks and others movement drills are a great way to build strength, improve body awareness, coordination and conditioning. 

*We have three videos on animal walks:*







*How to move like a monkey *






*How to move like a lizard*








I wish you enjoy them, and have a great day.

Eero


----------



## Leed

Conor's training methods and overall thinking fascinates me so I'm sure I'll enjoy the videos, didn't check all of them but cool stuff!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I can tell by the still images alone that I'm not build for these things haha. I have a hard as fk time just doing mountain climbers since my legs don't really fit onto my chest when my hips are that low.

Yeah Conor's general ideas interest me. It's the different between being a fighter and a martial artist. Conor maintains that kind of idea that old school martial artists have. I prefer martial arts to fighting in the first place as much as I love both.


----------



## No_Mercy

People are starting to realize the benefits of duck walking...hahaha! Roflz...that was awesome. Each of these animals have their own specialties. It's pretty neat, but it has been adopted by Far East methodologies specifically in Kung Fu.


----------



## Leed

No_Mercy said:


> People are starting to realize the benefits of duck walking...hahaha!


Are they though? It's been pretty common for me, remember doing that shit since probably kindergarten.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

OP, are you aware of Ido Portal, the master of movement.

If anyone in this thread doesn't know who this guy is, check him out. I'd love to see Conor working with this guy.

"Movement comes first, technique after."


----------



## No_Mercy

Leed said:


> Are they though? It's been pretty common for me, remember doing that shit since probably kindergarten.


Actually I was being a bit facetious, but I don't doubt there's some real world applications to these exercises in strengthening certain core muscle groups. 



ReptilianSlayer said:


> OP, are you aware of Ido Portal, the master of movement.
> 
> If anyone in this thread doesn't know who this guy is, check him out. I'd love to see Conor working with this guy.
> 
> "Movement comes first, technique after."


Besides gymnasts + cirque du soleil acts I've never see someone as controlled in doing what is utterly extremely difficult to do.


----------



## Leed

No_Mercy said:


> Actually I was being a bit facetious, but I don't doubt there's some real world applications to these exercises in strengthening certain core muscle groups.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides gymnasts + cirque du soleil acts I've never see someone as controlled in doing what is utterly extremely difficult to do.


People like that IMO also have the perfect body figure, not too big not too small and ripped.


----------



## Joabbuac

I have been walking around like a monkey for ever...


----------



## Eerowest

ReptilianSlayer said:


> OP, are you aware of Ido Portal, the master of movement.
> 
> If anyone in this thread doesn't know who this guy is, check him out. I'd love to see Conor working with this guy.
> 
> "Movement comes first, technique after."


Yeah, Ido's stuff is excellent. Ido Portal acted as a great mentor at some point in my fitness career. 

Now, trying to innovate on my own and create my own trail of movement 

I'm glad you liked the content!


----------



## Eerowest

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I can tell by the still images alone that I'm not build for these things haha. I have a hard as fk time just doing mountain climbers since my legs don't really fit onto my chest when my hips are that low.
> 
> Yeah Conor's general ideas interest me. It's the different between being a fighter and a martial artist. Conor maintains that kind of idea that old school martial artists have. I prefer martial arts to fighting in the first place as much as I love both.



Not everyone with big builds will do these with the same control, but they can gain benefits from doing them.


----------



## oldfan

My thanks to the OP. This stuff (movement and body weight exercise) has my full attention at the moment and I have enjoyed exploring your website all morning. I applaud your efforts and wish you all the best with your business. I saw a ton of good info and took advantage of the free muscle up download. I will be a regular visitor. I only wish I could afford more involvement but your price for online coaching is not in my budget. 

I also want to say thanks to the reptile for introducing me to Ido Portal. I was ready for a change up in training and he really sparked my interest. Ido is pretty. He moves beautifully. I can't deny that. But I have yet to see any instructional video of his that could be truly useful to an uncoordinated old man like me. And his interviews make me cringe. He comes across as an obnoxious, pouting guru spouting mystic bullshit. “specialists are douche bags”. “I refuse to train with vegans”. “don't walk behind me, walk beside me” :confused02:…?... “i am not a messiah”. That one is my favorite. What kind of egotistical asshole feels the need to tell an interviewer that “i am not a messiah”?? (he doesn't seem like a coach either)


Carl Paoli, on the other hand, seems like a natural coach who comes across as just one of the guys who loves to move and has a talent for teaching. He has over a 100 instructional videos that break advanced moves down to many small progressions from a starting point that even I can do. For example, Ido talks about his squat philosophy while he does advanced squats to dramatic music and calls it basic. Carl breaks down the mechanics and applications of the movement and explains the purpose behind each progression. He starts with a move called “the old man squat”.:hug: 

I enjoy Ido's videos for inspiration but I watch Carl's videos for useful instruction. Ido quips that most people don't have the operators manual for their bodies... Carl wrote it. His book, FREE+STYLE: MAXIMIZE SPORT AND LIFE PERFORMANCE WITH 4 BASIC MOVEMENTS. should be in every school and P.E. Class in America. And check out his youtube channel “freestyle connection” for step by step progressions to do the crazy stuff Ido does.


----------



## Eerowest

oldfan said:


> My thanks to the OP. This stuff (movement and body weight exercise) has my full attention at the moment and I have enjoyed exploring your website all morning. I applaud your efforts and wish you all the best with your business. I saw a ton of good info and took advantage of the free muscle up download. I will be a regular visitor. I only wish I could afford more involvement but your price for online coaching is not in my budget.
> 
> I also want to say thanks to the reptile for introducing me to Ido Portal. I was ready for a change up in training and he really sparked my interest. Ido is pretty. He moves beautifully. I can't deny that. But I have yet to see any instructional video of his that could be truly useful to an uncoordinated old man like me. And his interviews make me cringe. He comes across as an obnoxious, pouting guru spouting mystic bullshit. “specialists are douche bags”. “I refuse to train with vegans”. “don't walk behind me, walk beside me” :confused02:…?... “i am not a messiah”. That one is my favorite. What kind of egotistical asshole feels the need to tell an interviewer that “i am not a messiah”?? (he doesn't seem like a coach either)
> 
> 
> Carl Paoli, on the other hand, seems like a natural coach who comes across as just one of the guys who loves to move and has a talent for teaching. He has over a 100 instructional videos that break advanced moves down to many small progressions from a starting point that even I can do. For example, Ido talks about his squat philosophy while he does advanced squats to dramatic music and calls it basic. Carl breaks down the mechanics and applications of the movement and explains the purpose behind each progression. He starts with a move called “the old man squat”.:hug:
> 
> I enjoy Ido's videos for inspiration but I watch Carl's videos for useful instruction. Ido quips that most people don't have the operators manual for their bodies... Carl wrote it. His book, FREE+STYLE: MAXIMIZE SPORT AND LIFE PERFORMANCE WITH 4 BASIC MOVEMENTS. should be in every school and P.E. Class in America. And check out his youtube channel “freestyle connection” for step by step progressions to do the crazy stuff Ido does.



Great post. I agree Ido Portal is a guru: he talks like a guru, looks like a guru and acts like a guru. But there are many people who are just looking for someone to follow in their spiritual journey.

Ido Portal is one of the best movers right now, but I will soon catch up(he is 10 years ahead of me as a human). 

Carl Paoli is great, he is an ex-gymnast, but knows how to teach. Most athletes aren't necessarily good teachers.

By the way, we just recently uploaded a Conor McGregor inspired workout. It has advanced exercises mostly, but we will soon bring the beginner variations in the near future.


----------



## oldfan

Eerowest said:


> Ido Portal is one of the best movers right now, but I will soon catch up .


I love that attitude. I just put a link to your website on my homepage so I can remember to keep an eye on you.



> Carl Paoli is great, he is an ex-gymnast, but knows how to teach. Most athletes aren't necessarily good teachers.


I'm currently trying to conquer Carl's basic 4 moves. Each day I work on one. Today is HSPU day. I felt like a kid the first time I was able to lift both knees off of my elbows in the tripod position. (a 53 year old kid) I have a long way to go. It doesn't even feel like my body is capable of doing a pistol squat. I can do one very ugly muscle up. I finish each workout with burpees until I want to puke. that doesn't take long.

I wonder how many men on this forum are as strong as Holly 







I'm curious about your name vahva, are you in Estonia?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Are you using Conor McGregor as like a name to get views, or is it ACTUALLY Conor McGregor inspired? It's be crazy if McGregor turns into Ronda Rousey for men and gets everyone training original shit in the gym.


----------



## Eerowest

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are you using Conor McGregor as like a name to get views, or is it ACTUALLY Conor McGregor inspired? It's be crazy if McGregor turns into Ronda Rousey for men and gets everyone training original shit in the gym.


All of these exercises has been done by Conor McGregor:





 - Muscle ups and abs work.





 - Lizard walks

Conor McGregor hasn't done these exercises just once, but I remember seeing McGregor doing them many times during the past 1-2 years.
@oldfan we are actually Finnish(Estonia language is very close to Finnish though), the word means "strong" in English. 

We consider ourselves global citizens and rather do business internationally - but we still respect our roots.

Didn't know Holly Holm was such a strong athlete raise01:


----------



## oldfan

just put Clyde on ignore like everyone else does 

I worked on squats this morning. I'm making progress with my muscle ups and hand stands but the pistol squat still feels like an impossible magic trick.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I wasn't meaning that in a negative way at all, sorry if it seemed like it. These guys could have been doing this for like 10 years and now that Conor's doing it people are taking notice, so to get themselves noticed a bit they could have just used his name. If Conor is ACTUALLY inspiring people to try out new techniques and new forms of movement I think that's cool as fk. Rousey has managed to get a lot of girls off their arse and in the gym so if Conor's inspiring people to approach training in a new direction that's brilliant, but these guys could have been doing this long before Conor came on the scene so that's why I was asking.


----------



## oldfan

Just bumping a really good thread. 

@Eerowest please keep posting your new videos here they are great. I have been doing your handstand progression workouts and I can really feel it. I especially liked the upward rotation exercises. I never felt that burn before. and your handstand progressions have worked better for me than Carl Paoli's. raise01:

I think you have more to teach the average person than Guru Portal and I think it would be awesome if you were a regular here. :hug:

keep doing good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless

oldfan said:


> I also want to say thanks to the reptile for introducing me to Ido Portal. I was ready for a change up in training and he really sparked my interest. Ido is pretty. He moves beautifully. I can't deny that. *But I have yet to see any instructional video of his that could be truly useful to an uncoordinated old man like me.*


Not a particular instruction, but as a basic idea for your training. Play around with movements that are not average everyday movements. Do movements slowly and do them till the edge of losing balance, there play around. This will force your body to build up the stabilising muscles and it builds the neuronal connections.

Roll around on the floor a lot, bringing your body in upside down positions. This also a great way to train your equilibrium.

Also, look at and get inspired by what little kids do (those who have access to some kind of nature), they intuitively mess around training their muscles and equilibrium. It's only later from the point they have to go to school that and movement becomes monotonous and static. That's when humans start to lose a lot of their ability to move unless they train some specific sports that a least forces them to a wider range of motion. In today's Xbox Generation, a lot of kids can't even do a simple somersault on the ground.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Dunno if it was posted already but just since it's strangely relevant, McGregor training with Ido Portal

https://prod-cdn.sqor.com/4ee5eb89-34a3-4e33-a583-3ac57a68340d.mp4


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Dunno if it was posted already but just since it's strangely relevant, McGregor training with Ido Portal
> 
> https://prod-cdn.sqor.com/4ee5eb89-34a3-4e33-a583-3ac57a68340d.mp4


here it is on youtube.
To me, it looks like Portal is nervous that he might actually hit mcnugget.


----------



## Eerowest

oldfan said:


> Just bumping a really good thread.
> 
> @Eerowest please keep posting your new videos here they are great. I have been doing your handstand progression workouts and I can really feel it. I especially liked the upward rotation exercises. I never felt that burn before. and your handstand progressions have worked better for me than Carl Paoli's. raise01:
> 
> I think you have more to teach the average person than Guru Portal and I think it would be awesome if you were a regular here. :hug:
> 
> keep doing good work :thumbsup:


Glad to hear it oldfan

We just recently uploaded 



 - the beginner progressions should be approachable by any reasonably fit person. 

Also, probably one of the biggest achievement to date was getting the personal record +25kg(55lbs) string ring muscle up. That's something almost no one is capable of doing so I feel very good about it.


----------



## Eerowest

oldfan said:


> here it is on youtube.
> To me, it looks like Portal is nervous that he might actually hit mcnugget.


Conor McGregor is a phenomenal movement ambassador. 

Movement and bodyweight training has already started to become "the next big thing". Thanks to Ido Portal, Conor McGregor and our new channel, I think it will be something big in next few years 

At first it was enough to have massive muscles, then people wanted aesthetics (zyzz, Jeff Seid etc.), next step is to have an aesthetic body that can actually perform(movement).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I reckon I'd need to be lifted into handstand stance and then I'd be alright haha. I tried it out a while ago, but I was also drunk and on concrete. Another little scar to the collection :laugh:

As pretty much a beginner to everything I'll keep an eye on all of your videos.


----------



## oldfan

Eerowest said:


> Glad to hear it oldfan
> 
> We just recently uploaded a new handstand wall walks video - the beginner progressions should be approachable by any reasonably fit person.
> 
> Also, probably one of the biggest achievement to date was getting the personal record +25kg(55lbs) string ring muscle up. That's something almost no one is capable of doing so I feel very good about it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I34uQf2K3rE


 @Eerowest those weighted ring muscleups are beyond impressive. I'm having a hard time doing just one on a bar without weights. I can do lots of pullups and dips but I have a very hard time pulling up high enough to make the transition. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I reckon I'd need to be lifted into handstand stance and then I'd be alright haha. I tried it out a while ago, but I was also drunk and on concrete. Another little scar to the collection :laugh:
> 
> As pretty much a beginner to everything I'll keep an eye on all of your videos.


Hey @ClydebankBlitz how about a friendly challenge. Lets see who can do a handstand pushup first. Surely you can do it before an old man with bad shoulders and arthritis. I can only work on them a little while before the rheumatoid arthritis in my thumbs gets too painful. My goal was to do one on my birthday but that aint gonna happen.

EDIT:










Get off the couch Clyde, If I can do it anybody can and I am going to do it. Start with these....






and these....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I'll give it a shot but it's gonna be fking HELL for me to ever get that done haha. I find regular push ups a bollocks.

You remind me of my sensei. "I'm an old man, surely you'd do better than me". I'm always like "Aye, the older you are, the more years you've been working at this shit" haha.

I'll give it a shot though and let you know my progress. Might post it in here since OP's basically the motivation for it haha.
@oldfan

EDIT: How does he make the damn starting position look so easy? haha. I'll try and get up to the gym early before training tonight so I can give this a try on the mats. I'm just under 210lbs so even if I was in shape this would probably be fking hard haha.


----------



## oldfan

More from Ido Portal with Gunnar Nelson and Mcnugget.





 @ClydebankBlitz how did you do on the mat? 

I'm getting better at holding a 3 point headstand but as soon as I push up I lose it.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I can't get both feet to leave the floor for more than half a second. Basically just 15 stone coming down on my head straight away. I reckon it might be a lack of core muscles so instead of keeping my base through the abdominals, I'm just basically trying to balance on my head. My hands are barely coming into it since all the weight's coming down central. 

I'll keep trying it. Pretty much if you were to ask me what the lease likely thing for me to be able to do could ever be, it'd be hand stand push ups :laugh:

EDIT: I'll give the second video a try more cause it seems to be slightly more my speed. I'll fire out some of the pike ones to start off with which I know aren't too bad cause we do them in training anyways. Leg supported looks easy enough but I bet that shit's like doing atomic push ups off a yoga ball where you give absolutely no respect to the core muscles keeping your posture in place into the ball. We'll see.


----------



## Voiceless

oldfan said:


> More from Ido Portal with Gunnar Nelson and Mcnugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ClydebankBlitz how did you do on the mat?
> 
> I'm getting better at holding a 3 point headstand but as soon as I push up I lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Nice stuff! Both from McGregor/Nelson/Portal and from you :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan

Hey @ClydebankBlitz You get that tripod yet?


I feel like a liar now. The last 2 days that I've tried I can't even do 1 muscle up. Ronda Rousey shouldn't feel too bad, @Eerowest is probably the only man on the forum as strong as Holly Holm. I think I know what my problem is, I love doing this stuff too much. I try to do the handstand stuff every day. My bad shoulder is getting weaker, it can't take pushing and pulling work on the same day on consecutive days.
First rule for oldman training: if it hurts do something different. So, this week I'm focusing on improving my form running and squatting. I'm still learning the chi running style and I'm concentrating on breathing through my nose. As soon as I start mouth breathing I slow down and run Tim Conway style until I can close my mouth.







 You can learn movement from different people 


Overall I'm trying to do with my exercise and fitness what I did with my food. SIMPLIFY. Eliminate products and get back to the simple basics while trying to increase my understanding of the simple basics. Why is what's good, good? Why do I exercise? I think the simplified bottom line is that I want to move better. Stronger. So, I've simplified my strength training to push ups, pull ups and squats. The basics. I've done all of those movements for many years but now I'm going to try to learn to do them better. In hope of someday doing them perfectly.

For cardio I run and beat up my heavy bag. Simple. Fight or flight. That's what cardio is for.

Then there's burpees. I start every morning with 100 burpees. .Burpees are both. Hell they're more than both. Burpees are strength training, stamina, endurance, balance, coordination, flexibility...burpee is complete. burpee is my religion. Burpees represent the core reason we exercise, the very meaning of life itself. Picking yourself up off the ground in the strongest most efficient way possible. Again and again no matter how many times you need to. ….

.Amen.


----------



## No_Mercy

oldfan said:


> 100 burpees.


Out of the entire quote I only got that portion. Good lord. I hate burpees so bad I'd like to do a running side kick to that persons' head who invented it. Seriously.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Yeah burpees are one of my least favourite. I'm sitting here thinking "MAYBE I could do 100" and this dude's doing them every single day haha. 

Started doing some weights after going on my walk (urgh, training for weight loss sucks :laugh I'm working on stretching for flexibility (right leg's been jamming up with I throw left high kicks) and then doing some weights. Upped my walking to a decent enough speed and am doing like 7 miles a day now...and still I lose fking no weight. Grrrr.
@oldfan, basically I'm saying I forgot to do the tripod haha. I'll throw a few more in but really, damn that's hard for me haha. I might actually replace weights and hit cardio more. Try and take a leaf out of your book and start some burpee / mountain climbers / squats kind of sets. Need to hang my punch bag up again in this new house. Nightmare having to hang it outsidde cause I need to keep having it up and down. I miss my gym shed


----------



## oldfan

Like I said Burpees are the essence of life. They suck. No matter how strong and fit you are they will still suck. It is the one single most complete exercise there is, anyone interested in human movement should start by studying the burpee. Anyone interested in being fit should start by doing burpees. Get on the ground. Get up. So simple but if you don't do it right it can be twice as hard. What more is there in life?
BTW I do sets of 20. I can't do 100 nonstop yet but soon. I do 100 every morning first thing as I watch the news at 5am


----------



## Trix

Good thread. :thumbsup:

Looks like I found some new ways to injure myself. Thx!



oldfan said:


> I wonder how many men on this forum are as strong as Holly


I could do that, the last time I tried. Its not that hard, no big deal.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> Like I said Burpees are the essence of life. They suck. No matter how strong and fit you are they will still suck. It is the one single most complete exercise there is, anyone interested in human movement should start by studying the burpee. Anyone interested in being fit should start by doing burpees. Get on the ground. Get up. So simple but if you don't do it right it can be twice as hard. What more is there in life?
> BTW I do sets of 20. I can't do 100 nonstop yet but soon. I do 100 every morning first thing as I watch the news at 5am


Ironically I literally was just saying that to the sensei before I left class a few hours ago. I even cited Diego Brandao looking a bit tired before the McGregor fight cause he fired some out.

Do you do the full thing? The push up / jump part of it? I've saw some people do literally down to plank, jump up, down to plank etc. so I dunno if there's an actual system to it.

I'll pick up that challenge over headstand haha. I bet half the UFC fighters could never do handstand push ups :laugh: 100 burpees a day....that's one of those that sounds a lot more doable than it actually is haha.


----------



## oldfan

Trix said:


> Good thread. :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like I found some new ways to injure myself. Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> I could do that, the last time I tried. Its not that hard, no big deal.


I have done one on a bar before but yesterday I couldn't. I think it would be even more difficult on rings. I have a very hard time getting high enough to transition. If they're no big deal to you it's because you're a badass.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ironically I literally was just saying that to the sensei before I left class a few hours ago. I even cited Diego Brandao looking a bit tired before the McGregor fight cause he fired some out.
> 
> Do you do the full thing? The push up / jump part of it? I've saw some people do literally down to plank, jump up, down to plank etc. so I dunno if there's an actual system to it.
> 
> I'll pick up that challenge over headstand haha. I bet half the UFC fighters could never do handstand push ups :laugh: 100 burpees a day....that's one of those that sounds a lot more doable than it actually is haha.


I do the full version. What you describe, just going to plank and back up with no jump is actually the original version invented by Dr. Burpee in the 1930s to be a quick and efficient fitness test for new army recruits. 75 years later it's still the most efficient fitness test ever invented. If you want to test yourself against WWII recruits just do as many of the originals as you can in 20 seconds. 8 was the minimum to pass and 12 was considered excellent condition.

Burpees are one of those things that almost anybody can do but most people don't do them well. Carl paoli has a whole series of videos that will help you progress from rookie to expert. There is much more to them than you might realize. For example on “push” days I do a very strict push up for strength but on most days I do a kind of sprawl, bow and snap push up for endurance.

Then there's one legged or one armed burpees for days when you really feel like a badass....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

@oldfan, would you believe I talked about pistol squats in the same class? Haha.

One thing I saw in a video is something I didn't really take into account before and that was keeping the core so strong when you do your sprawl. I usually would probably let my back sink into it a bit and would lose a lot of that hit (it would hit more a lot more cardio wise than broken down muscle wise, at least straight off the bat).

So you'd do them really slow and get the full benefit of every moment? I struggle with the frog jump back in cause I've still got a little bit of those mental breadcrumbs left around from when I injured my knee. Plus when I jump in I find it really hard to stay low and have my knees on my chest (mountain climbers are a bitch). My knees tend to ride out into more of a butterfly position (maybe just a curse of flexible hips) so I'm not sure if that's just another way to do it or if I'm losing some of that hit.

Not that I really need help on the technique right this second cause I'm doing this for cardio and 20 of them is defo a solid hit, but I suppose if you're going to do something, you may as well do it right.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @oldfan, would you believe I talked about pistol squats in the same class?


Can you do a pistol?

It feels like an impossible majic trick to me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> Can you do a pistol?
> 
> It feels like an impossible majic trick to me.


Nah. I can get down a bit but no where near having my leg straight in line and almost sitting down. We have to do them to a very very small degree when practising break falls from standing. Instead of just collapsing to the floor, you take all the weight on one leg, squat down as low as you can, and it takes the impact out of the fall.

I'd have more chance pistol squating than handstand push upping though that's for sure haha. I'm pretty good glute wise, massive help for me with kicks, so I'm able to get down a little bit on it but I'm sure you're doing it better than I am.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Nah. I can get down a bit but no where near having my leg straight in line and almost sitting down. We have to do them to a very very small degree when practising break falls from standing. Instead of just collapsing to the floor, you take all the weight on one leg, squat down as low as you can, and it takes the impact out of the fall.
> 
> I'd have more chance pistol squating than handstand push upping though that's for sure haha. I'm pretty good glute wise, massive help for me with kicks, so I'm able to get down a little bit on it but *I'm sure you're doing it better than I am.*


I can't do them at all. I don't have the leg strength or the flexibility. I can't even keep my heel flat on the floor when I try. It doesn't feel like my body was made to move that way. 

for now I do a lot of lunges.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> I can't do them at all. I don't have the leg strength or the flexibility. I can't even keep my heel flat on the floor when I try. It doesn't feel like my body was made to move that way.
> 
> for now I do a lot of lunges.


I tried it when I just got up after we spoke about it and couldn't go down at all. Much better when I'm doing it in class but to be fair my hamstrings act up just throwing body kicks when I'm not warmed up at home so that could be a bit of it. MILES off of doing them properly though.

Lunges good? I don't mind them. Kind of want to put together some sort of circuit of things that I'm capable of doing easier. Burpees are a good one cause as you said, everyone can do them. Even when you're absolutely SHATTERED. You're still dropping and getting up. It might take you like 10 seconds just doing one but you're not really going too do "burpees to failure" haha. I like those kind of things where it's going you a lot of good, specifically in cardio (or weight loss as I need to focus on more now) but when you quit, YOU quit, not your body.

Gonna throw out my walk first, maybe just a 4 mile one to get the legs loosened up a bit and everything. Then I'll first out 20 slower burpees and see where I'm at with them. If I'm able to recover in a few minutes which really at this stage I should easily, I'll throw in another 20 more and see how many I can do.

I've started building more footwork into my sparring and trying to snakecharm a little bit after watching a few of these videos. Liking having another aspect to think about other than looking for my shots and openings.


----------



## Eerowest

oldfan said:


> Can you do a pistol?
> 
> It feels like an impossible majic trick to me.


Pistol is a hard skill, but most people get it by doing assisted version where they either hold a doorframe or a table for assistance. That's how I learned it as well. 

Then, very soon I did a pistol squat with extra 40kg(88lbs) :thumb02:

https://instagram.com/p/9GYB66sdFX/?taken-by=eerowest


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I first it hard enough just keeping my leg our straight :laugh:


----------



## oldfan

Eerowest said:


> Pistol is a hard skill, but most people get it by doing assisted version where they either hold a doorframe or a table for assistance. That's how I learned it as well.
> 
> Then, very soon I did a pistol squat with extra 40kg(88lbs) :thumb02:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9GYB66sdFX/?taken-by=eerowest


 @Eerowest you are a master. raise01: That **** is hard. I have an idea that could kick start your online training business. 
Give @ClydebankBlitz the full treatment. Mentor him until he becomes a human that can move. I can't think of anything that would prove the effectiveness of your program more than turning clyde into a graceful athlete. If you can do it for him you can do it for anybody.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> [MENTION=89890]I can't think of anything that would prove the effectiveness of your program more than turning clyde into a graceful athlete. If you can do it for him you can do it for anybody.


I think the best we can hope for...


----------



## Spite

Eerowest said:


> Pistol is a hard skill, but most people get it by doing assisted version where they either hold a doorframe or a table for assistance. That's how I learned it as well.
> 
> Then, very soon I did a pistol squat with extra 40kg(88lbs) :thumb02:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9GYB66sdFX/?taken-by=eerowest


I think my knees would break if I attempted that.


----------



## oldfan

Spite said:


> I think my knees would break if I attempted that.


 @Spite We can get there. we just have to start here 






oldman squats :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> turning clyde into a graceful athlete. If you can do it for him you can do it for anybody.


If there was a word to describe my fighting style any less, graceful would be the word haha. I'm more of a bludgeoner. 



oldfan said:


> @Spite We can get there. we just have to start here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldman squats :thumb02:


FINALLY something in the thread I can do easy . Anything that generally relies on flexibility I'm good with.

@oldfan, I watched ahead in his progression to see if it was something fancy at the end or something to try out. It wasn't. But how come he's doing the whole lean forward, butt out kind of style? I've always considered a squat to just be like hands on head, drop down, rolling your knees out, back straight, back up again.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If there was a word to describe my fighting style any less, graceful would be the word haha. I'm more of a bludgeoner.
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY something in the thread I can do easy . Anything that generally relies on flexibility I'm good with.
> 
> @oldfan, I watched ahead in his progression to see if it was something fancy at the end or something to try out. It wasn't. But how come he's doing the whole lean forward, butt out kind of style? I've always considered a squat to just be like hands on head, drop down, rolling your knees out, back straight, back up again.


He developed this style as a starting point for his father who wasn't mobile enough to do anything else. They are literally old man squats. 
It's meant to be an easy first step on the long road to pistols. 

do this lunge test to see where you are. Oldman squats might be the right starting point for you too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> He developed this style as a starting point for his father who wasn't mobile enough to do anything else. They are literally old man squats.
> It's meant to be an easy first step on the long road to pistols.
> 
> do this lunge test to see where you are. Oldman squats might be the right starting point for you too.


Oh so even the final ones are like "light" squats? I thought he was progressing up to some form of "full" squat and was confused since I haven't really seen them done like that. 

Would you have an issue with standing with your legs hip width apart and just squatting straight down and rolling your knees out? I hear the knees and back are the first things to go once you start going up the years.

I struggle with the lower leg off the ground part of that video but I imagine I'll be able to do it once I warm up my legs fully and hit the back a bit. Will be hard based on my weight but my legs are fairly solid so it's not too bad. Even now I'm close but my ankle is slapping the floor as I'm coming up so it's less the power to life myself and more the power to lock the back leg in place.

When I do try pistols, it's not that my knee or leg can't take the weight. My issue is more being able to drive through my quad and keep the other leg straight. There's a couple of moves we do in martial arts where when someone else is practising, I need to keep my front kick locked out and I always have a problem with it. Basically just haven't developed my squad muscle to the level where I can support my entire leg (since my legs are pretty damn heavy). 

Basically though, I can do everything to a degree in that video but I'm a bit all over the place on the final one.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Oh so even the final ones are like "light" squats? I thought he was progressing up to some form of "full" squat and was confused since I haven't really seen them done like that.
> 
> Would you have an issue with standing with your legs hip width apart and just squatting straight down and rolling your knees out? I hear the knees and back are the first things to go once you start going up the years.
> 
> I struggle with the lower leg off the ground part of that video but I imagine I'll be able to do it once I warm up my legs fully and hit the back a bit. Will be hard based on my weight but my legs are fairly solid so it's not too bad. Even now I'm close but my ankle is slapping the floor as I'm coming up so it's less the power to life myself and more the power to lock the back leg in place.
> 
> When I do try pistols, it's not that my knee or leg can't take the weight. My issue is more being able to drive through my quad and keep the other leg straight. There's a couple of moves we do in martial arts where when someone else is practising, I need to keep my front kick locked out and I always have a problem with it. Basically just haven't developed my squad muscle to the level where I can support my entire leg (since my legs are pretty damn heavy).
> 
> Basically though, I can do everything to a degree in that video but I'm a bit all over the place on the final one.


I Can't do the 3rd level lunge at all. I just don't feel the balance or power to start. My back foot has to tap the ground before any upward motion begins. For now my “leg days” are super sets of the level 2 lunges each leg and box jumps.

And burpees....I do more burpees every day. When you posted something about can't do those to failure, my first thought was he's never seen someone over 50 do burpees. My second thought was I'll bet he changes his mind. If they're hard for you, you should try with a box. That's how I started. Doesn't matter how high. It can be a cooler, a tool box, anything higher than the floor makes it a little easier.

I read a story about the founder of the Spartan races, that he did nothing but burpees to train for running a 5k race and beat his friend who was a regular runner. I believe it.


----------



## oldfan

There was a saying posted on the wall at the mma gym where I used to train "FATIGUE MAKES COWARDS OF US ALL" 

When I do burpees I scare myself.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> I Can't do the 3rd level lunge at all. I just don't feel the balance or power to start. My back foot has to tap the ground before any upward motion begins. For now my “leg days” are super sets of the level 2 lunges each leg and box jumps.
> 
> And burpees....I do more burpees every day. When you posted something about can't do those to failure, my first thought was he's never seen someone over 50 do burpees. My second thought was I'll bet he changes his mind. If they're hard for you, you should try with a box. That's how I started. Doesn't matter how high. It can be a cooler, a tool box, anything higher than the floor makes it a little easier.
> 
> I read a story about the founder of the Spartan races, that he did nothing but burpees to train for running a 5k race and beat his friend who was a regular runner. I believe it.


I'll try out the third degree lunge fully tomorrow when I'm warmed up before class. Something about being in the dojo and wearing the gi gets me warmed up immediately. In my house, if I try to throw a high kick I feel a lot of strain. Without even warming up in class, no problem what so ever. So I'll let you know how I get on with it tomorrow. I'm pretty sure the third stage though I'll be able to do with a little bit of practise.

It's not like you cant stand up on burpees though. Say you drop on the push up, you still stand up, jump, do another. The failure is more so in technique and strength but say you fail, the main tiring aspect of the burpee is the whole up and down motion (correct me if I'm wrong), which even if you're tired you can stand up and jump down. Most I've done is about 30 burpees. No idea if I could do more or not but I was heavy shattered after it.

What do you mean a box with burpees? For the push up or something?

I absolutely believe the story too. Burpees are an insane cardio hit, basically touching everywhere, they do the arms with the push up or even plank, you've got the frog jump position and then lift. If you're a weights guy, there's a lot more to it all but really if you have your push up position and legs sorted out, it's all good.


----------



## oldfan

oldfan said:


> There was a saying posted on the wall at the mma gym where I used to train "FATIGUE MAKES COWARDS OF US ALL"
> 
> When I do burpees I scare myself.


i kill me 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> What do you mean a box with burpees?












trust me you can still get all the cardio you want


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> i kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me you can still get all the cardio you want


Had to be a girl didnt it. It's "You can go on your knees when your done doing push ups" all over again haha. Yeah I could see that easing the pain but keeping the cardio at the same time. While I'm pretty abysmal with things like push ups and anything body weight dependant (issue with being 15 stone), I still think I'm okay do to burpees unassisted. It's absolute hell but at the same time I can do it. For me it'd be like doing an assisted horseriding stance. Sure, 2 minutes of horse riding stance kills me, but it's me who's quitting, not my legs.

By the way, the "master" of the martial art I do apparently went like 58 minutes in horse riding stance. Maybe thats nothing to some monks and shit, maybe its a world record, but regardless it's absolutely insane to me.


----------



## oldfan

I'm still resting my bad shoulder. I'm not sure which aggravates it more the pushing or the pulling but I have to ice it before bedtime or no sleep for me.

I ran a 7:30 mile yesterday. I know that's not impressive to most people. It's not even particularly fast for my age....but for someone who smoked nearly 1/2 million Marlboros, that might be a ****ing world record. :thumb02:


----------



## Spite

oldfan said:


> I'm still resting my bad shoulder. I'm not sure which aggravates it more the pushing or the pulling but I have to ice it before bedtime or no sleep for me.
> 
> I ran a 7:30 mile yesterday. I know that's not impressive to most people. It's not even particularly fast for my age....but for someone who smoked nearly 1/2 million Marlboros, that might be a ****ing world record. :thumb02:


7 Hours 30 minutes. Keep it up mate. You'll get that 4 hour mile yet!

:tongue01:


----------



## oldfan

Spite said:


> 7 Hours 30 minutes. Keep it up mate. You'll get that 4 hour mile yet!
> 
> :tongue01:


HA! that's how I feel around serious runners but on the beach all alone, I feel like the flash!

It's all relative. When I go to Gold's gym I feel old, small and weak.
When I play with my Obstacle Course Race friends I feel old and slow.
But last summer I had an opportunity to spend a day on the beach partying with about 300 of my peers. Middle age, working class ******** between 40 and 60.

I felt like an Olympic Chanpion. :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Think that's bad? When I did my 18 mile walk thing and my whatever the leg joining to the pelvis is called gave out at about 14 miles and I had to limp for 4, I sat on a wall waiting for my lift. Jaunting past me was lots of smiling pensioners with no problems with the walk what so ever. My body collapses before we even got half way. I was just sitting to myself saying "It's okay Clyde, they cant do a spinning side kick, we're still good....we're still good".


----------



## oldfan

It's been more than a month since I stopped using weights and machines and started doing only body weight exercises.

it's been about 2 weeks since I stopped doing anything except running and burpees to rest my shoulder

Something surprising is happening. I look and feel stronger than ever. 2 different people commented on it this weekend. It has to be the burpees. My theory is that I'm working a lot of smaller secondary muscles that are waking up and taking notice. What ever it is I like it. I feel good.

Hey @ClydebankBlitz I did my 100 burpees this morning in 11:04 what's your best time?
The Spartan website says to be "SPARTAN FIT" a man my age should be able to do 75 in 5:00

I may not ever be "SPARTAN FIT"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

@oldfan not sure. Haven't timed myself before. Anytime I do them I'll be tired quick enough so form would go flying out the window so I could probably do them in under 11 minutes but you'd be doing them with a lot more benefit than me so it's irrelevant.

I started doing weights again a few days ago. It's cool for you to be off weight training but you'd probably already got a lot of the strength there already. Little things for me like holding my leg out straight (like in a pistol squat) is really hard. Sure my legs massive but it's just that my quad isn't developed enough for it. From pretty much now on I'll be trying to walk about 5 miles every day then doing some weights after it. If I can get a routine of this going, I'll then add in some things like push ups, sit ups, squats, burpees etc. Can't hit the bag until winter ends since it needs to be outside and is raining 24/7.


----------



## oldfan

I see this thread gets a lot of views and I want to give the OP some credit where it's due. I know in general, it's frowned on around here for people to sign up just to plug their own website ….BUT The OP's website, http://www.vahvafitness.com/ is one of the very best that I've found on this subject and I have been looking a lot. Take advantage of it while it's free, the other sites I have found that are as useful all want a monthly subscription fee.

edit: 12/02/15 did my 100 burpees in 10:16 today
12/03/15 10:03


----------



## Eerowest

oldfan said:


> I see this thread gets a lot of views and I want to give the OP some credit where it's due. I know in general, it's frowned on around here for people to sign up just to plug their own website ….BUT The OP's website, http://www.vahvafitness.com/ is one of the very best that I've found on this subject and I have been looking a lot. Take advantage of it while it's free, the other sites I have found that are as useful all want a monthly subscription fee.
> 
> edit: 12/02/15 did my 100 burpees in 10:16 today
> 12/03/15 10:03





oldfan said:


> @Eerowest you are a master. raise01: That **** is hard. I have an idea that could kick start your online training business.
> Give @ClydebankBlitz the full treatment. Mentor him until he becomes a human that can move. I can't think of anything that would prove the effectiveness of your program more than turning clyde into a graceful athlete. If you can do it for him you can do it for anybody.


Haha good idea :thumb02: . We are planning some basic programs even beginners can do, because the beginners is the ones who need the most help getting started!



oldfan said:


> I see this thread gets a lot of views and I want to give the OP some credit where it's due. I know in general, it's frowned on around here for people to sign up just to plug their own website ….BUT The OP's website, http://www.vahvafitness.com/ is one of the very best that I've found on this subject and I have been looking a lot. Take advantage of it while it's free, the other sites I have found that are as useful all want a monthly subscription fee.
> 
> edit: 12/02/15 did my 100 burpees in 10:16 today
> 12/03/15 10:03


Thanks for the support oldfan. I remember browsing the web for these things and couldn't find a single good site. We're glad to fill that niche


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Eerowest said:


> Haha good idea :thumb02: . We are planning some basic programs even beginners can do, because the beginners is the ones who need the most help getting started!


Well when we're saying beginner, most of the time it's like "Here's your beginner tutorial to headstand push ups..first...do this" and I'm like "The fuk that's impossible!" haha.


----------



## Voiceless




----------



## Joabbuac

oldfan said:


> I see this thread gets a lot of views and I want to give the OP some credit where it's due. I know in general, it's frowned on around here for people to sign up just to plug their own website ….BUT The OP's website, http://www.vahvafitness.com/ is one of the very best that I've found on this subject and I have been looking a lot. Take advantage of it while it's free, the other sites I have found that are as useful all want a monthly subscription fee.
> 
> edit: 12/02/15 did my 100 burpees in 10:16 today
> 12/03/15 10:03


10 minutes????


----------



## Voiceless

10h16m :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan

Joabbuac said:


> 10 minutes????


Yes 10 minutes. I had to take a couple of weeks off from everything because of my shoulder but I'm back doing 100 every moring first thing out of bed. this morning my time was 8:53.

how fast can you do 100 burpees?


----------



## Joabbuac

oldfan said:


> Yes 10 minutes. I had to take a couple of weeks off from everything because of my shoulder but I'm back doing 100 every moring first thing out of bed. this morning my time was 8:53.
> 
> how fast can you do 100 burpees?




9 mins...:laugh: i had to give it a go. 

9-10 mins is slow as shit though.... my advice would be to do 2 separate faster sets of 50, with some rest in between. I don't think doing 100 over 10 minutes is all that useful.


----------



## oldfan

Joabbuac said:


> 9 mins...:laugh: i had to give it a go.
> 
> 9-10 mins is slow as shit though.... my advice would be to do 2 separate faster sets of 50, with some rest in between. I don't think doing 100 over 10 minutes is all that useful.


I couldn't do 100 nonstop if my life depended on it. not even 50. I do 3 sets of 20 and 4 sets of 10 gasping and wheezing between each set. It may seem slow as shit to you but Ill bet you don't know a lot of ex smokers over 50 that do it faster.

edit: my goal is 75 in 5 minutes. according to SPARTAN RACE that's a badass at my age


----------



## oldfan

oooops


----------



## Joabbuac

oldfan said:


> I couldn't do 100 nonstop if my life depended on it. not even 50. I do 3 sets of 20 and 4 sets of 10 gasping and wheezing between each set. It may seem slow as shit to you but Ill bet you don't know a lot of ex smokers over 50 that do it faster.
> 
> edit: my goal is 75 in 5 minutes. according to SPARTAN RACE that's a badass at my age



When i say slow as shit... remember my time is only a minute more, not meant as an insult, just the pace of it gets slow as you get into the last 50. Less reps at Higher intensity is the way to go.... or do what you are doing with more of a break in between your sets.


----------



## oldfan

Joabbuac said:


> When i say slow as shit... remember *my time is only a minute more*, not meant as an insult, just the pace of it gets slow as you get into the last 50. Less reps at Higher intensity is the way to go.... or do what you are doing with more of a break in between your sets.


My time was down to 8:53 this morning. keep up if you can kid 


but seriously..... burpees are the king of all exercise. If there is another single exercise with as many benefits someone please tell me about it and I will start doing them today.

burpees even have their own TED-talk


----------



## Joabbuac

oldfan said:


> My time was down to 8:53 this morning. keep up if you can kid



:laugh: nice work. This will please you... i went into this thinking "10 mins... bah old man, i could do this in 5." Well... nope... dying after 30.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

A stupid problem I have with doing 100 burpees fast is for some reason I struggle to keep the balls of my feet and my toes in the ground in those push up positions. I dunno what the deal is, maybe that area is shorter than most or something (problem I'm used to ) but I always end up doing stuff on the tops of my feet.


----------



## Voiceless

ClydebankBlitz said:


> A stupid problem I have with doing 100 burpees fast is for some reason I struggle to keep the balls of my feet and my toes in the ground in those push up positions. I dunno what the deal is, maybe that area is shorter than most or something (problem I'm used to ) but I always end up doing stuff on the tops of my feet.


Maybe you half shortened calf-muscles/ligaments. Do a stretching routine first.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> Maybe you half shortened calf-muscles/ligaments. Do a stretching routine first.


Even with full work out I usually struggle with it. Another one I can't do is go from push up position to standing (by walking your hands in towards your feet). Something about my hamstrings mean my heels never go to the ground.

On the plus side I'm a 15 stone lad who can slap on a rubber guard like it's nothing . Half the time I sleep in the lotus position.


----------



## Voiceless

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Even with full work out I usually struggle with it. Another one I can't do is go from push up position to standing (by walking your hands in towards your feet). Something about my hamstrings mean my heels never go to the ground.


As I said, do some (serious) stretching routine.



> On the plus side I'm a *15 stone* lad who can slap on a rubber guard like it's nothing . Half the time I sleep in the lotus position.


Dude, I mean mate, as if it weren't enough that those 'murricans use their Hillbilly units instead of the metric system, don't you island monkeys try to sound smart using rocks 'n stuff to measure yourselves!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> As I said, do some (serious) stretching routine.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I mean mate, as if it weren't enough that those 'murricans use their Hillbilly units instead of the metric system, don't you island monkeys try to sound smart using rocks 'n stuff to measure yourselves!


15 is about 210. Yeah I've been working on my hamstrings for a bit now cause over the last few months I've noticed them stiffening up. I struggle to do things like high kicks and spinning heel kicks without warming up (I know, stupid in the first place) but back a few months ago I could easily do all of that just waiting for the kettle to boil. Once I get going in training I loosen up but I want to work on flexibility and keep it at a high level.


----------



## oldfan

Clyde, forget about doing how many or how fast and just focus on doing them right. Do sets of 10 or when you fatigue enough that you can't do them perfectly then stop and rest. This guy can show you how to do them right. He has at least 6 more videos on them and he literally wrote the book on burpees.. 







But yeah ankle mobility is a big thing. I didn't know it was a problem for me until I tried squatting. Not doing squats but I took a tip from Ido Portal and tried squatting every day. That guy annoys the **** out of me but I think he's on to something with this and it's just about the only practical thing he's got that normal people can do. It's the natural resting position for humans but a lifetime of chairs has warped our bodies to the point that we can barely do it. At first, I could not keep my heels on the ground. But like voiceless said STRETCH ...now it feels great. squatting has fixed my back. 






Burpee time today was 9:20 wasn't feeling it this morning. It took longer than that to get my breathing back to normal.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> On the plus side I'm a 15 stone lad who can slap on a rubber guard like it's nothing


Do you actually know how to use the rubberguard?


----------



## Voiceless

Joabbuac said:


> Do you actually know how to use the rubberguard?


Wit dem girls!


----------



## oldfan

The Op forgot to share his newest video with us. I am a serious fan of this guys website. Anyone who wants to try movement training or bodyweight strength training, erowest at www.vahvafitness.com can help you a lot more than ido portal


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> Do you actually know how to use the rubberguard?


Is it something that really has to be taught? Left leg around their back like usual guard position, right foot pulled around their left arm up to their head, pull them in close.

Are you saying do I actually know how to use it to do something? That's a whole different story. I've finished a gogoplata but the technique was probably abysmal. Things like triangles and armbars are too hard to finish when you've not been taught the little sutble things. I've got into the position before a few times and just couldn't get the pressure or taps on because I was just trying to replicate TV.

But just actually getting the rubber guard? What's to learn?


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Is it something that really has to be taught? Left leg around their back like usual guard position, right foot pulled around their left arm up to their head, pull them in close.
> 
> Are you saying do I actually know how to use it to do something? That's a whole different story. I've finished a gogoplata but the technique was probably abysmal. Things like triangles and armbars are too hard to finish when you've not been taught the little sutble things. I've got into the position before a few times and just couldn't get the pressure or taps on because I was just trying to replicate TV.
> 
> But just actually getting the rubber guard? What's to learn?


Never really tried to use it, Check out Eddie Bravo's stuff on it, since he invented it, its far more than just throwing your leg up. I know quite a few top bjj guys disregard it as pretty useless though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> Never really tried to use it, Check out Eddie Bravo's stuff on it, since he invented it, its far more than just throwing your leg up. I know quite a few top bjj guys disregard it as pretty useless though.


All I was saying is "I have the flexibility to do this easily".










I wasn't saying "I know how to technically do a black belt level rubber guard and know whether or not it is useful in a BJJ environment" haha. Nah I only know BJJ from watching it for now.

Why's it disregarded though? From at least watching it, I feel like it seems it would be good way to get the hips up and avoid people passing and setting up potential subs. I guess it's not the easiest to sweep from and at a certain level, you're giving away all the potential subs since there is a limited amount you can set up from rubber guard.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> All I was saying is "I have the flexibility to do this easily".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't saying "I know how to technically do a black belt level rubber guard and know whether or not it is useful in a BJJ environment" haha. Nah I only know BJJ from watching it for now.
> 
> Why's it disregarded though? From at least watching it, I feel like it seems it would be good way to get the hips up and avoid people passing and setting up potential subs. I guess it's not the easiest to sweep from and at a certain level, you're giving away all the potential subs since there is a limited amount you can set up from rubber guard.


It feels like just a move that stalls for a hopeful stand up, anything you can do with rubberguard, you can do without it. If you are good off your back you don't want to be dead center with someone being close to you anyway, you want to take an angle. 

Seems like something for flexible people... who should be spending their time on other things anyway. 

That said... obviously I'm not Eddie Bravo, he knows better than me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> It feels like just a move that stalls for a hopeful stand up, anything you can do with rubberguard, you can do without it. If you are good off your back you don't want to be dead center with someone being close to you anyway, you want to take an angle.
> 
> Seems like something for flexible people... who should be spending their time on other things anyway.
> 
> That said... obviously I'm not Eddie Bravo, he knows better than me.


You can sweep using the omoplata spin and of course you've got the omoplata and gogoplata submissions from there anyways. It's also not the worst to set up triangles (although obviously that requires the wrist control and getting your knee through).

Those aren't from experience obviously, but I'd say we've all watched enough MMA to have a good enough knowledge at this stage.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You can sweep using the omoplata spin and of course you've got the omoplata and gogoplata submissions from there anyways. It's also not the worst to set up triangles (although obviously that requires the wrist control and getting your knee through).
> 
> Those aren't from experience obviously, but I'd say we've all watched enough MMA to have a good enough knowledge at this stage.


omoplata and gogoplata never seem to be finished by anyone... and any time i have seen them finished has been from a conventional guard same goes for using the omoplata for the sweep (the most common use of it)

Triangle are much easier to set up from conventional guards, and have far more variations to do so. Like i said, anything you can do from rubberguard can be done better or atleast just as well from a conventional guard. Eddie Bravo is a freak, the things he can do with it require and extreme amount of flexibility.


----------



## Life B Ez

The last page was painful.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> omoplata and gogoplata never seem to be finished by anyone... and any time i have seen them finished has been from a conventional guard same goes for using the omoplata for the sweep (the most common use of it)
> 
> Triangle are much easier to set up from conventional guards, and have far more variations to do so. Like i said, anything you can do from rubberguard can be done better or atleast just as well from a conventional guard. Eddie Bravo is a freak, the things he can do with it require and extreme amount of flexibility.


You never know though. Once someone is capable of specialising in something they can be solid with it. I wouldn't have a clue though as outside of metamoris I haven't followed too much BJJ tournaments.

With that "inwards" motion of the knees and hips, my flexibility is pretty ridiculous. Don't even know where it's from, just always been insane. From standing with one knee out in front, I can almost turn my entire under-knee to face upways, resembling some sort of Exorcist head shit haha. My hamstrings are tight enough though. With kicking, I've got the hip flexibility which lets me kick fairly high. I can kick pretty much over someone around 6'2s head after plenty of warm up, although I lose most of the power so I need to work on a way of retaining high kick power. I'm not a big fan of high kicks anyways cause it was a high outside crescent kick that ripped my knee to shreds about 2 years ago now. 

I love a spinning hook kick to the head though. I actually find that an easier technique do do high than low. Probably because that range of motion, compared to a spinning side kick, has your upperbody leaning more onto your standing leg, releasing your standing hip. With things like spinning side kicks to the body, you're posture is fairly vertical when it lands so it's easier to do those lower.

I know this is not the place for it, but I was thinking of writing an article on "best UFC technique innovations". I know it's hardly something he created but the spinning side kicks to the knee from Lorenz Larkin I'd probably put in there. The Erick Silva Achilles attacks as well. I'm thinking the Jon Jones shoulder crank, the Mr Wonderful submission and the Von Flue choke too.



oldfan said:


> But yeah ankle mobility is a big thing. I didn't know it was a problem for me until I tried squatting. Not doing squats but I took a tip from Ido Portal and tried squatting every day. That guy annoys the **** out of me but I think he's on to something with this and it's just about the only practical thing he's got that normal people can do. It's the natural resting position for humans but a lifetime of chairs has warped our bodies to the point that we can barely do it. At first, I could not keep my heels on the ground. But like voiceless said STRETCH ...now it feels great. squatting has fixed my back.


Just saw this, I'm actually fine with all of those squat exercises. I think that's because my hips are taking more of the brunt off of my ankles. My best mate has a weird one, he can basically keep his feet touching each other and squat right down perfectly without his ankles leaving the ground. Not as a workout or anything but if you ever knew the pain of outdoor joint rolling in a windy country, you'll have had to squat down a lot :laugh:. If I do that, I'm completely leaning to the front because my body will fall to the back. It's actually a big disadvantage when doing throws. When throwing someone, say in a headlock takedown or hip toss, you keep your knees together and then sink down to get your hips under theirs. Because I struggle to keep my feet together and sink down, I find it hard to do that and keep my back straight. Then again, I'm a decent bit taller than most of my class so if I was dealing with people at about 6'2 or something, little bit taller than me, then I imagine I wouldn't have a problem cause I wouldn't have to sink into my stance to get my hips below theirs.

My core and upper body strength are my weak points. If I was like 11 stone push ups would be piss easy but I immediately feel the weight onto my arms when I start. I find it hard to get that "zipper" effect on my core too, I always feel like I'm not able to engage that area. 90% of things to do with legs I'm alright with. I'm not talking pistol squats and shit obviously haha, but your general squatting / flexibility / kicking motions I'm fairly good with (at least when I've been taught and practised correct form enough).


----------



## oldfan

Life B Ez said:


> The last page was painful.


Because burpees are difficult for you too?

or.......


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> Because burpees are difficult for you too?
> 
> or.......


Next week, 100 burpees every day (starting Tuesday cause UFC ).

Should I give it a go and see how long it takes me to do 100 shit ones fast or do 10 sets of 10 with proper full technique?


----------



## Joabbuac

Life B Ez said:


> The last page was painful.


New people should not be trying the rubber guard before they learn fundamentals, that is one thing i am sure about. Anyone who has been able to incorporate it were already a decently high level beforehand.


----------



## oldfan

Off to do a slow easy run at the gym and check out the new year resolution milfs. then it's leg day. Can any of you BJJ masters do pistol squats?


----------



## Life B Ez

Joabbuac said:


> New people should not be trying the rubber guard before they learn fundamentals, that is one thing i am sure about. Anyone who has been able to incorporate it were already a decently high level beforehand.


Okay....and this is based on? You said a few pages back that it just plain doesn't work as well as traditional bjj.


----------



## oldfan

I was never flexible enough for any offense from guard at all. I could manage a triangle if the stars lined up just right but I couldn't lock in an arm bar from bottom on my coach with him helping me. :shame01: My training focused on looking for sweeps and getting up. 


I felt inspired by @rabakill yesterday and did my personal best 10k with the help of our favorite PED.


----------



## Voiceless

oldfan said:


> Can any of you BJJ masters do pistol squats?


Not a master, but yes.

I'd suggest to do your burpees rather like this to add some leg workout to the routine:


----------



## Joabbuac

Life B Ez said:


> Okay....and this is based on? You said a few pages back that it just plain doesn't work as well as traditional bjj.


I said i don't see any advantages it has over a more traditional guard. Does it? You tell me...


----------



## Voiceless

Joabbuac said:


> I said i don't see any advantages it has over a more traditional guard. Does it? You tell me...


It restricts your opponent's striking more.


----------



## Joabbuac

Voiceless said:


> It restricts your opponent's striking more.


I have heard this... but i don't buy it, its a byproduct of the style, its a nice bonus. I think the real reason it was created was because not so long a go good top plays would just stifle classic BJJ guys by keeping close and tight, it would happen all the time, to the point some ignorant fans would be saying "BJJ is dying" in mma. 

But the rubberguard feels like a solution to a problem that should not even exist.


----------



## Life B Ez

oldfan said:


> Can any of you BJJ masters do pistol squats?


I've been doing them a long time, initially came into this thread because my very first bjj coach was really into movement training we did a ton of animal movements and he believed in strengthening your body through movement and bodyweight not weight training however the more I read the more my eye twitched and I forgot what I planned to post.






Joabbuac said:


> I said i don't see any advantages it has over a more traditional guard. Does it? You tell me...


Well at least you're honest in your ignorance. It has advantages and disadvantages like everything else and based upon your approach and style it can be very effective for some people. But if in mma playing double wrist control is a death sentence plain and simple, especially when elbows are allowed.




Joabbuac said:


> I have heard this... but i don't buy it, its a byproduct of the style, its a nice bonus. I think the real reason it was created was because not so long a go good top plays would just stifle classic BJJ guys by keeping close and tight, it would happen all the time, to the point some ignorant fans would be saying "BJJ is dying" in mma.
> 
> But the rubberguard feels like a solution to a problem that should not even exist.


Its not a byproduct it is the whole product. Eddie's whole philosophy behind the rubber guard is to not get hit. If you're going to prevent damage with traditional bjj you overhook from guard and control your opponent but you then do not have a free hand in which to use or set up or attack. Thus the rubber guard, same control but you have a free hand.

I don't understand how you say you have limited knowledge of bjj yet with confidence argue against something. You're arguing from a place of admitted ignorance yet you still seem to think no one else could know more than you....how long have you been doing bjj? Or mma or martial arts in general? I find it hard to believe you've been at it a long time with this kind of attitude, or if you have been in it a long time with this attitude I'm willing to bet you're not incredibly skilled.


----------



## Joabbuac

Life B Ez said:


> I don't understand how you say you have limited knowledge of bjj yet with confidence argue against something. You're arguing from a place of admitted ignorance *yet you still seem to think no one else could know more than you*....how long have you been doing bjj? Or mma or martial arts in general? I find it hard to believe you've been at it a long time with this kind of attitude, or if you have been in it a long time with this attitude I'm willing to bet you're not incredibly skilled.


Either this is in your head... or i am just wording things in a way that give this impression. I don't claim to be an authority on BJJ....

My attitude to anything combat related is open minded... You have a point when you say "But in mma playing double wrist control is a death sentence plain and simple, especially when elbows are allowed."

Obviously nobody is throwing elbows in training, and the amateur fights around here also don't allow elbows. It lets you develop and overconfidence in what you are doing that will be quickly be undone. We even saw that at a high level when Cro Cop came over from Pride, he just wasn't ready for elbows. 

You should engage in more BJJ discussions, i take no offense when someone more knowledgeable comes in and shuts me down. 

Since you asked, i've been training mma for about 2 years.... but doing everything, came in with lots of kickboxing/boxing experience but no ground game. I get dominated by most purple belt (or purple belt level) grapplers, my only saving grace is i have put a lot of effort in learning exactly how to finish some chokes (triangle, and arm triangles mostly)... it gives people an inflated view on how good you are (sometimes gives me an inflated view on how good i am) So many lower level people seem to only know how to get out of a sub when they are already in it, not stopping it being applied to start with... and i am at a stage where when i have on of my few chokes locked... i very rarely fail to finish. 

But then i meet a decent level purple belt and get shut down, suddenly my simple set-ups are the most obvious thing in the world and i am being effortlessly rolled around and tapped. 

But yeah, don't take everything i say as me being super confident in what i am saying, i am just talking openly without wanting to put a bunch of "I don't actually know shit" style disclaimers before every post.


----------



## oldfan

Voiceless said:


> Not a master, but yes.
> 
> I'd suggest to do your burpees rather like this to add some leg workout to the routine:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJrdJBWBu08



This guy is great. His style is perfect for my shoulder. I found myself trying to go faster by sprawling and that is what was aggravating my shoulder more than anything else. 

Also I really admire Funk because *he sells burpees!!*raise01:

http://burpeefinishers.com/


----------



## Spite

oldfan said:


> This guy is great. His style is perfect for my shoulder. I found myself trying to go faster by sprawling and that is what was aggravating my shoulder more than anything else.
> 
> Also I really admire Funk because *he sells burpees!!*raise01:
> 
> http://burpeefinishers.com/


Not sure if you would find this inspirational or not but this guy is a year older than you.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35398552

Died 30 miles from the finish, damn thats unfortunate.


----------



## oldfan

Spite said:


> Not sure if you would find this inspirational or not but this guy is a year older than you.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35398552
> 
> Died 30 miles from the finish, damn thats unfortunate.


HA! inspiration to stay home and stay warm. Yet another reason why I run on a treadmill this time of year.

But seriously, I have nothing but admiration for men like him. He died trying. Beats the hell out of riding the clock out in the nursing home.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

All the BJJ talk from me before was just either from watching stuff on it or just thinking of movements of the body. I have absolutely NO experience and am ignorant to everything experience would bring you. Don't want to seem like I'm talking bollocks like I know about it haha. I was posting what I "think" the movements would be like.


I've been doing a little bit of burpees now since Oldfan kept shouting at me and kept up my walking. I actually haven't done too much in the last few days and ironically I'm down about a stone (14lbs) in the last month or so. Not sure where that's coming from but I'll take it I guess. Been eating not "healthy" but haven't been eating much quick oven shit so maybe that helps.

In sparring, I'm trying to incorporate a lot of movements these days. I know again it's just me watching shit on TV but little things from McGregor's style or Dominick Cruz' style is what I'm trying to do. I'm finding that McGregor front thrust kick lands every time I try it.

We also got this girl in who was a second dan in Shotokan a few years ago before her boyfriend died and she took like 5 years off. She comes in, COMPLETELY in karate stance, throwing every punch on the warm up one-step sparring with full speed and power (accidentally hitting like 6 of us). It really annoys me when people lack that mentality of "walk into this new martial art like I know nothing". Why is she not looking around the class and seeing what we're doing? Why is she trying to "prove she can do martial arts" without trying to lean? I also only realized how ridiculously set someone can be in their ways. She was absolutely CLUELESS to defend a very slow spinning hammer fist or anything to the legs. Weird. For me, the process of dodging or blocking a jab is the same as a spinning hammer fist. See what way the shot's coming in, stop it dead time, cover up or move out the way, but for her never seeing it before she froze up and would say "Yeah I struggle with those". With what? I'm taking 3 seconds to throw it. Just funny is all. I can't imagine being so fixed to one style that I don't know other stances even exist.


----------



## Voiceless

ClydebankBlitz said:


> In sparring, I'm trying to incorporate a lot of movements these days. I know again it's just me watching shit on TV but little things from McGregor's style or Dominick Cruz' style is what I'm trying to do. I'm finding that McGregor front thrust kick lands every time I try it.


Try 2-3 front thrust kicks in a row and the next kick pretend another front thrust kick but turn it around in a question mark kick to the head.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> Try 2-3 front thrust kicks in a row and the next kick pretend another front thrust kick but turn it around in a question mark kick to the head.


I always laugh at "question mark kick". If always sounds silly haha. I actually avoid headkicks a bit in sparring. Rarely I'll throw one out but my leg got tangles up in the arms and that's what caused my standing leg to get ripped to shreds about 2 years ago. I still have a lot of that mental weakness about it still. Struggle to do simple things like keep my legs together and jump. Once in a while my knee slips slightly, feeling as if it's out of place, but in about 0.5 of a second it seems to fix itself. Safe eh?

I dunno if I'm able to do question mark kicks actually. Something I practise all the time to warm up and stretch the legs out is the flick leg kick then go high. I can't remember what that's called but it's a simple enough name I'm missing. I'll need to give the question marks a go. Coming up the middle and then the pivot/hip movement seems like it could take a bit to practise. Nice kick though and definitely worth using, specifically in a combo like you said.

I've noticed myself starting to "think" in sparring. Things like that, maybe do a couple of kicks or punches to one place and then switch it up suddenly when I make the opening. I'm still in the VERY early stages of that and I'm not exactly creating massive opportunities with big misdirection but I reckon the more I work on trying to create things rather than just be instinctive all the time, that will start to become one of the biggest improvements I'll get.


----------



## Voiceless

https://vimeo.com/42095689


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> https://vimeo.com/42095689


I love the idea of movement training but he crossed over to interpretative dance there :laugh:


----------



## Voiceless

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I love the idea of movement training but he crossed over to interpretative dance there :laugh:


It IS contemporary dance. I just wanted to show how similar it is to the movement approach.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Sound stopped working on my laptop haha. Pretty funny that I found it to be believable movement training though.


----------



## Voiceless

Crazy fluid acrobatic movements (I don't know how to embed). Guy seems to be completely made out of rubber:

https://www.facebook.com/503044056525684/videos/579049248925164/


Nice training ideas here:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> Crazy fluid acrobatic movements (I don't know how to embed). Guy seems to be completely made out of rubber:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/503044056525684/videos/579049248925164/
> 
> 
> Nice training ideas here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av4qO5Rbs_c
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzstY8SfgeQ


I'm way too closed minded for this. I like a lot of the quotes and saw one or two examples of cool training ideas in there, but waving your arms like the kid who danced to Crazy Frog around a ball...I'm just not seeing it. I get how someone might be able to take and apply things, but surely some of that time could have been spent learning a better jab?

I dunno, as I said, too closed minded.


----------



## Voiceless

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm way too closed minded for this. I like a lot of the quotes and saw one or two examples of cool training ideas in there, but waving your arms like the kid who danced to Crazy Frog around a ball...I'm just not seeing it. I get how someone might be able to take and apply things, *but surely some of that time could have been spent learning a better jab?*
> 
> I dunno, as I said, too closed minded.


That stuff is not to replace the regular training.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> That stuff is not to replace the regular training.


Can never train your jab enough thought :laugh:

Nah I know that, for me though they kind of take away the functionality aspect of it. I love a lot of ideas behind a lot of it but I think they are taking the piss with it a bit. It reminds me of Rainbow Rhythms from Peep Show.


----------



## Voiceless

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Can never train your jab enough thought :laugh:
> 
> Nah I know that, for me though they kind of take away the functionality aspect of it. I love a lot of ideas behind a lot of it but I think they are taking the piss with it a bit. It reminds me of Rainbow Rhythms from Peep Show.


I know what you mean, but they don't specifically train for fighting, as Ido Portal doesn't. That wholistic movement training is about broadening/widening your range of motion and getting your brain used to be confronted with non-standard situations.

Do you know the pareto principle¿ It roughly translates also to learning. Learning success is not linear in terms off time spend, but reverse exponential. In the beginning you get a lot of learning (~80% of max) with little effort (~20% time), but to get the rest of the max potential (last 20%) you need to put in the last 80% of time into it.

Let's say if you spend already 20h/week training on your jab, another hour won't do much, but if you train half an hour twice a week on movement, you will have a lot of improvement in the movement area. You then have to check how much of it could be usefull and at least indirectly translates to your fighting skills to find the right balance of how much time you want to spend on it.

McGregor seems to be pretty big on movement training, maybe he is a bit too excited about it and spends too much time on it, but so far there is no indication that it lowers his ability to fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> I know what you mean, but they don't specifically train for fighting, as Ido Portal doesn't. That wholistic movement training is about broadening/widening your range of motion and getting your brain used to be confronted with non-standard situations.
> 
> Do you know the pareto principle¿ It roughly translates also to learning. Learning success is not linear in terms off time spend, but reverse exponential. In the beginning you get a lot of learning (~80% of max) with little effort (~20% time), but to get the rest of the max potential (last 20%) you need to put in the last 80% of time into it.
> 
> Let's say if you spend already 20h/week training on your jab, another hour won't do much, but if you train half an hour twice a week on movement, you will have a lot of improvement in the movement area. You then have to check how much of it could be usefull and at least indirectly translates to your fighting skills to find the right balance of how much time you want to spend on it.
> 
> McGregor seems to be pretty big on movement training, maybe he is a bit too excited about it and spends too much time on it, but so far there is no indication that it lowers his ability to fight.


What I meant was that I don't feel all movement is functional. They kind of appear to want this to be training for martial arts as they have fighting in the name and throw kicks and punches throughout some of their work so I think they feel this is going to be functional movement for self defence. I just don't really see how some of that is going to be applicable. I can see how say doing some of those animal walks will work. You are putting your muscles into unfamiliar situations, and essentially any unfamiliar situation for the human body could be considered a weakness. 

But there's a difference between taking a low stances or trying to avoid a stick or something...and raving around a swinging tennis ball like you've just double dropped a few Mitsubishis. I'm not really sure how that is going to translate to functional and efficient movement for the applicability of self defence. I also don't really see how that would do anything for your "movement" or mentality.

So that's all I mean. Movement isn't about training for fighting, but you are putting your body into situations which it can use if that situation ever arose in a combat scenario. But I'm not really sure how diving at someone in a pro wrestling cross body style move is going to really help anything.


----------



## Voiceless

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What I meant was that I don't feel all movement is functional. They kind of appear to want this to be training for martial arts as they have fighting in the name and throw kicks and punches throughout some of their work so I think they feel this is going to be functional movement for self defence. I just don't really see how some of that is going to be applicable. I can see how say doing some of those animal walks will work. You are putting your muscles into unfamiliar situations, and essentially any unfamiliar situation for the human body could be considered a weakness.
> 
> But there's a difference between taking a low stances or trying to avoid a stick or something...and raving around a swinging tennis ball like you've just double dropped a few Mitsubishis. I'm not really sure how that is going to translate to functional and efficient movement for the applicability of self defence. I also don't really see how that would do anything for your "movement" or mentality.
> 
> So that's all I mean. Movement isn't about training for fighting, but you are putting your body into situations which it can use if that situation ever arose in a combat scenario. But I'm not really sure how diving at someone in a pro wrestling cross body style move is going to really help anything.


Even if they have fighting in the name, I don't think their primarily goal is fighting skills. Apparently, there are also a lot of dancers in that group:






You find that cross body hop in contemporary/contact impro dancing (1:00):






I think those Fighting Monkey guys use fighting as training method for movement, because it's one of the best methods to get an uncooperative partner to force you into unexpected situations to develop new movements.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Voiceless said:


> Even if they have fighting in the name, I don't think their primarily goal is fighting skills. Apparently, their are also a lot of dancers in that group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find that cross body hop in contemporary/contact impro dancing (1:00):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those Fighting Monkey guys use fighting as training method for movement, because it's one of the best methods to get an uncooperative partner to force you into unexpected situations to develop new movements.


I just have a neanderthalic brain anyways. In everything I'm like "If it doesn't taste nice, get you drunk or help you fight then what's the point of it?" lmao.

I walk through the gym and see kids working hard to better themselves in the weight room and I'm thinking "Yeah but why not learn how to throw a punch first?" and then I go up to my non contact sparring and practice break falls and feel like I'm a world champ


----------



## Voiceless

Gettin' beaten by a girl in a burpee challenge, y'all wimps anyways!


----------



## oldfan

I've been coasting on fitness lately. I can tell you, don't attempt muscle ups without a coach or partner to help you keep good form. I don't have a good shoulder anymore, they both hurt. I'm just running now. Before I was running 2 days a week one long and one medium and strength training 3 days but now I'm just doing 20-25 minute runs 5 days a week slow and easy. Just coasting. Did a 1.5 mile fitness test today in 11:10. Not good enough to get me in to navy seals but good for an old marlboro man.


----------



## Voiceless

oldfan said:


> I've been coasting on fitness lately. I can tell you, don't attempt muscle ups without a coach or partner to help you keep good form. I don't have a good shoulder anymore, they both hurt. I'm just running now. Before I was running 2 days a week one long and one medium and strength training 3 days but now I'm just doing 20-25 minute runs 5 days a week slow and easy. Just coasting. Did a 1.5 mile fitness test today in 11:10. Not good enough to get me in to navy seals but good for an old marlboro man.


Dude, you hang around too much with all your fellow wimps on this forum. No wonder you got beaten by a girl again, this time a 9-year-old...

https://web.facebook.com/NowThisNews/videos/1033956186694505/


----------



## oldfan

She's awesome. Battlefrog is no joke. Thanks, I'll be showing this to my girls. They're "training" for a kids spartan in May :thumb02:


----------



## Voiceless

oldfan said:


> She's awesome. Battlefrog is no joke. Thanks, I'll be showing this to my girls. They're "training" for a kids spartan in May :thumb02:


That's the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Oldfan's kids are like 40, why should showing them that video help?


----------



## oldfan

I was a late bloomer clyde. My babies just turned 10 and 11. They aren't as tough as that girl. They think they are but there's a world of difference between battlefrog and spartan kids.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> I was a late bloomer clyde. My babies just turned 10 and 11. They aren't as tough as that girl. They think they are but there's a world of difference between battlefrog and spartan kids.


I always hate when I see kids who are just generic children. I'm always thinking "Parents, why haven't you made your kids cool as fk?". Shit like that Spartan thing looks pretty solid for kids.


----------



## Voiceless

oldfan said:


> She's awesome. Battlefrog is no joke. Thanks, I'll be showing this to my girls. They're "training" for a kids spartan in May :thumb02:


Have I already called you a wimp¿

This is how you train with your kids:

https://www.facebook.com/donga.sns/videos/507199552801754/

:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan

Voiceless said:


> Have I already called you a wimp¿
> 
> This is how you train with your kids:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/donga.sns/videos/507199552801754/
> 
> :thumb02:


Haha that's good stuff. and yes, compared to her I am a WIMP but believe it or not I've been doing a much less graceful or impressive version of that since my babies were born. I started my current fitness phase because I didn't want them to feel that they missed anything by being raised by an old man. Now they're big enough to wish I'd act my age sometimes. Their favorite workouts are wheelbarrow runs with them in the wheelbarrow and me pushing and wave jumping on my shoulders and body surfing on my back. They pretend to hate the stuff I drag them in to but they pouted for a month when I canceled a Spartan for lack of enthusiasm. Those things aint cheap and they're never close.


----------



## oldfan

I gave the 1.5 mile fitness test everything i have this morning.
Finished in 10:30 and that is fast enough to get me in the navy Seals....barely.

VO2 max calculator puts me at 50. That's somewhere between Irish goat and Stockton slap levels. :thumb02:

Not bad for an old Marlboro man.


----------



## Eerowest

Wow this thread is still alive and going strong! 

During the past few months lots of things has changed after my channel has gotten bigger making me busier than ever. Nowadays I also get lots of "TouchButt in the park" comments haha. 

I'm getting more and more into MMA. I think that at some point I might compete. I think what most MMA fighters lack is proper strength & conditioning. Some guys in the UFC are extremely strong (Anthony Johnson, Jon Jones, Luke Rockhold etc.), but many are far from it (can't even do a proper push up).

I'm considering doing more off season/season strength work. Or in MMA it's training camp/off work. During season you just want to do explosive work, whereas off-season it's almost like bodybuilding. I got videos coming up related to this at some point. 

I'm also considering competing in MMM someday. I've been a martial artist all my life and my strength, mobility, explosiveness and agility work is at a high level. I can punch and kick, but my ground game is nonexistent. Maybe 2 years of full focus and I'm ready to fight.

Some beneficial videos related to MMA:












I think it can be a huge advantage for many fighters if they had proper strength work done, but great strength coaches are expensive. 

It's almost always the imbalances that make the body prone to overuse injuries and strength pretty much makes everything better. Of course it's not all that counts.


----------



## oldfan

Eerowest said:


> Wow this thread is still alive and going strong!
> 
> During the past few months lots of things has changed after my channel has gotten bigger making me busier than ever. Nowadays I also get lots of "TouchButt in the park" comments haha.
> 
> I'm getting more and more into MMA. I think that at some point I might compete. I think what most MMA fighters lack is proper strength & conditioning. Some guys in the UFC are extremely strong (Anthony Johnson, Jon Jones, Luke Rockhold etc.), but many are far from it (can't even do a proper push up).
> 
> I'm considering doing more off season/season strength work. Or in MMA it's training camp/off work. During season you just want to do explosive work, whereas off-season it's almost like bodybuilding. I got videos coming up related to this at some point.
> 
> I'm also considering competing in MMM someday. I've been a martial artist all my life and my strength, mobility, explosiveness and agility work is at a high level. I can punch and kick, but my ground game is nonexistent. Maybe 2 years of full focus and I'm ready to fight.
> 
> Some beneficial videos related to MMA:
> 
> Knee jumps are great for leg power.
> 
> Movement flow is great for speed and agility.
> 
> 
> I think it can be a huge advantage for many fighters if they had proper strength work done, but great strength coaches are expensive.
> 
> It's almost always the imbalances that make the body prone to overuse injuries and strength pretty much makes everything better. Of course it's not all that counts.


Thanks. I love your videos. I agree that strength makes technique better but muscle mass isn't always a good thing. You have a lot for a fighter. How's your cardio? 
what do you do for cardio?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

MMA's a weird sport. We're quite far into it but still you get guys who can have success based on "just being fighters". Some guys barely know anything about strength and conditioning in MMA and it's only something that's being explored more and more in recent years. Bizarre how some guys though can do some pretty nuts stuff, like just your two videos above would be a hell of a challenge for the majority of the roster I'd imagine...but some people just have a natural ability to fight and after a few years in a solid gym, they refine those skills and can beat up almost anyone on the planet without even having a massive amount of S&C. I'd say in the future however, fighters will move more and more towards being masters of their bodies a bit like boxing is and it'll be a mission to ever reach that level.


----------



## Eerowest

@oldfan I do sprints/jogging for cardio, and some of the flow work I do gets my heart rate really high. I have ran the 12-minute running test many times when I was in military. 5 rounds would be death for me, but with specific training I think 3 rounds is no problem.

@ClydebankBlitz I definitely agree. I think in the future there will be two types: 1. the fighting virtuosos who just have talent for fighting sport like Nate Diaz. 2. the super athletes (Jon Jones, Anthony Johnson) who are just genetically and physically above everyone else.

I think one of the major factors between Weidman vs. Rockhold was that Rockhold is just superior athlete. I have seen both of their strength and conditioning and Rockhold is just on a whole another level. Of course Rockhold is incredibly talented in fighting as well.


----------



## oldfan

I want to give Ido Portal some credit. When he's not touching butts he sometimes catches on to good stuff. He was the first person I heard mention dead hanging to help shoulder problems. But it hurt so I didn't listen to him. Then he mentioned Dr. Kirsch in a blog post. I read Dr kirsch's book and followed his program. It hurt at first but after a few weeks, my shoulders feel the best they have felt in many years. Both of them. I can't believe the difference. I am pain free!! No drugs, no surgery no products. Thank you Ido.

I love me a fitness test. I take them all the time. I've done every military boot camp test I can find. I do the VO2 max test every month. I've found a new favorite. For now it's my personal fitness test. This is not an endorsement for crossfit. I still think some of the stuff they do is crazy and I still have never been to one of their boxes or sessions. But... they have a workout they call “The Murph” named after a soldier who liked to do it. It's simple, requires no equipment and it will kick your ass.

1. run one mile.
2. do 100 pull ups, 200 push ups, 300 squats.
3. run one mile.
Complete as quickly as possible. 
I thought I was in good shape. This test says I am not. My first try done in 90 degree heat was a very sad 50:07 
...I'd like to say I paced myself so that my time won't be too difficult to beat on my next try but the truth is it whooped my ass. Especially the squats. The second mile was the longest one i've ever run. 

I challenge any of you youngsters to beat my time. Except for EZ. No need to embarrass me EZ.


----------



## Voiceless




----------



## Voiceless

So oldfan, how is your child's play training going. Can you beat this fella¿

https://www.facebook.com/MetDaanBeauty/videos/521460124722986/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## No_Mercy

oldfan said:


> I want to give Ido Portal some credit. When he's not touching butts he sometimes catches on to good stuff. He was the first person I heard mention dead hanging to help shoulder problems. But it hurt so I didn't listen to him. Then he mentioned Dr. Kirsch in a blog post. I read Dr kirsch's book and followed his program. It hurt at first but after a few weeks, my shoulders feel the best they have felt in many years. Both of them. I can't believe the difference. I am pain free!! No drugs, no surgery no products. Thank you Ido.
> 
> I love me a fitness test. I take them all the time. I've done every military boot camp test I can find. I do the VO2 max test every month. I've found a new favorite. For now it's my personal fitness test. This is not an endorsement for crossfit. I still think some of the stuff they do is crazy and I still have never been to one of their boxes or sessions. But... they have a workout they call “The Murph” named after a soldier who liked to do it. It's simple, requires no equipment and it will kick your ass.
> 
> 1. run one mile.
> 2. do 100 pull ups, 200 push ups, 300 squats.
> 3. run one mile.
> Complete as quickly as possible.
> I thought I was in good shape. This test says I am not. My first try done in 90 degree heat was a very sad 50:07
> ...I'd like to say I paced myself so that my time won't be too difficult to beat on my next try but the truth is it whooped my ass. Especially the squats. The second mile was the longest one i've ever run.
> 
> I challenge any of you youngsters to beat my time. Except for EZ. No need to embarrass me EZ.


I jacked up my shoulder doing heavy furniture lifting. What workout or routines did they mention to strengthen or heal the shoulder. 

Not many people can do 100 pull ups. I can do 20. The way the cross fit trainers do it they kick their legs though. 200 push ups is doable, but 300 squats...fawk. 

"The Murphy" was named in honor of Navy Lieutenant Michael Murphy, 29, of Patchogue, N.Y., who was killed in Afghanistan June 28th, 2005. I read the book Lone Survivor which was later adapted into the Mark Wahlberg film where Taylor Kitsch plays Murphy. When you read the book you'll know why he was awarded the Purple Heart and Medal Of Honor. There's a chapter in there called "Murphy's Ridge." I had to stop reading after that chapter, then finished the entire book a week later. 

I thought I saw some movement in Conor's fight against Nate though. He slipped his punches well, criss crossing.


----------



## oldfan

No_Mercy said:


> I jacked up my shoulder doing heavy furniture lifting. What workout or routines did they mention to strengthen or heal the shoulder.
> 
> Not many people can do 100 pull ups. I can do 20. The way the cross fit trainers do it they kick their legs though. 200 push ups is doable, but 300 squats...fawk.
> 
> "The Murphy" was named in honor of Navy Lieutenant Michael Murphy, 29, of Patchogue, N.Y., who was killed in Afghanistan June 28th, 2005. I read the book Lone Survivor which was later adapted into the Mark Wahlberg film where Taylor Kitsch plays Murphy. When you read the book you'll know why he was awarded the Purple Heart and Medal Of Honor. There's a chapter in there called "Murphy's Ridge." I had to stop reading after that chapter, then finished the entire book a week later.
> 
> I thought I saw some movement in Conor's fight against Nate though. He slipped his punches well, criss crossing.


Hanging straight down from a pull up bar is the miracle cure for shoulders my friend. Also some simple exercises with a very light dumbell. But it's the hanging that does the trick. It stretches the bones in your shoulder out to the shape they are supposed to be because we were made to hang out in trees. It may sound crazy but i'm pain free for the first time in years. It's worth it to read his book before you invest in surgery or get hooked on pain meds. 6 months ago my shoulders hurt too much to do push ups or pull ups.

Murphy was quite a guy. His workout is tough. But you don't have to do 100 pull ups at once, you can do them any way you want. I broke the first attempt in to 5 sets and did a circuit of all 3 exercises. So I did 5 circuits of 20 pull ups, 40 push ups and 60 squats with as little rest between circuits as possible (haha). The last 2 sets of pull ups I had to do 10 at a time but the squats are the most difficult for me.
I did only a little better on my 2nd attempt. 47:15. This time I broke it in to 10 sets. So I did 10 circuits of 10 pull ups, 20 push ups and 30 squats. I actually knocked several minutes off of the exercise part but then I was gassed and my legs were done. I ran the 2nd mile even slower than the 2nd mile in my first attempt. Those squats kill me.

My new thing is running barefoot. I was actually born that way. It's coming back to me.


----------



## No_Mercy

oldfan said:


> Hanging straight down from a pull up bar is the miracle cure for shoulders my friend. Also some simple exercises with a very light dumbell. But it's the hanging that does the trick. It stretches the bones in your shoulder out to the shape they are supposed to be because we were made to hang out in trees. It may sound crazy but i'm pain free for the first time in years. It's worth it to read his book before you invest in surgery or get hooked on pain meds. 6 months ago my shoulders hurt too much to do push ups or pull ups.
> 
> Murphy was quite a guy. His workout is tough. But you don't have to do 100 pull ups at once, you can do them any way you want. I broke the first attempt in to 5 sets and did a circuit of all 3 exercises. So I did 5 circuits of 20 pull ups, 40 push ups and 60 squats with as little rest between circuits as possible (haha). The last 2 sets of pull ups I had to do 10 at a time but the squats are the most difficult for me.
> I did only a little better on my 2nd attempt. 47:15. This time I broke it in to 10 sets. So I did 10 circuits of 10 pull ups, 20 push ups and 30 squats. I actually knocked several minutes off of the exercise part but then I was gassed and my legs were done. I ran the 2nd mile even slower than the 2nd mile in my first attempt. Those squats kill me.
> 
> My new thing is running barefoot. I was actually born that way. It's coming back to me.


Gonna try that stat! Do you hang from the shoulder with the injury or gradually ease into it with hanging from both then one to stretch or strengthen it. I've never had injuries that lingered this long; 8 months. 

That's pretty impressive. You've done the Murph numerous times I see. That definitely sounds like the workout that will get the blood pumping for sure! I've never done 100 pull ups in my life. In fact that plus incline chest presses + military presses oh and burpees are the worst exercises known to mankind. I'm pretty fit, but man I can NOT do a muscle up. That's something else...

Great tips!

ps: Tried to rep, but gotta wait awhile before I can.


----------



## oldfan

No_Mercy said:


> *Gonna try that stat! Do you hang from the shoulder with the injury or gradually ease into it with hanging from both then one to stretch or strengthen it. I've never had injuries that lingered this long; 8 months. *
> 
> That's pretty impressive. You've done the Murph numerous times I see. That definitely sounds like the workout that will get the blood pumping for sure! I've never done 100 pull ups in my life. In fact that plus incline chest presses + military presses oh and burpees are the worst exercises known to mankind. I'm pretty fit, but man I can NOT do a muscle up. That's something else...
> 
> Great tips!
> 
> ps: Tried to rep, but gotta wait awhile before I can.


hang from both hands arms fully extended and shoulders unpacked so that your grip muscles in your hands and forearms are the only thing not fully relaxed.






Did my 3rd MURPH attempt yesterday. 43:30 still not very impressive but at least I'm progressing some.

while I was running (haha) that 2nd mile I felt the first ever twinge of tendinitis in my hip. No more running for at least 1 week. strength training and bike riding for a while.


----------



## No_Mercy

oldfan said:


> hang from both hands arms fully extended and shoulders unpacked so that your grip muscles in your hands and forearms are the only thing not fully relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did my 3rd MURPH attempt yesterday. 43:30 still not very impressive but at least I'm progressing some.
> 
> while I was running (haha) that 2nd mile I felt the first ever twinge of tendinitis in my hip. No more running for at least 1 week. strength training and bike riding for a while.


Been trying to find monkey bars or rings even to hang from. My shoulder bothers me from over lifting.

For the Murphy what's your break down. I was thinking doing 10 pull ups, 20 push ups, and 30 squats 10 x. I read some marines wear there gear while doing it. Nuts!


----------



## oldfan

No_Mercy said:


> Been trying to find monkey bars or rings even to hang from. My shoulder bothers me from over lifting.
> 
> For the Murphy what's your break down. I was thinking doing 10 pull ups, 20 push ups, and 30 squats 10 x. I read some marines wear there gear while doing it. Nuts!


$19.99 at walmart. Fits in any doorway. :thumbsup:










I bought Dr. kirsch's book. Although the really important information would fit on a 2 page pamphlet I still consider it the best $8 I ever spent.

10, 20, 30 x 10 is how I did MURPH attempts 2 and 3
the first time I did 20,40,60 x 5 it took a long,looooong time for me to recover between sets


----------



## No_Mercy

oldfan said:


> $19.99 at walmart. Fits in any doorway. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Dr. kirsch's book. Although the really important information would fit on a 2 page pamphlet I still consider it the best $8 I ever spent.
> 
> 10, 20, 30 x 10 is how I did MURPH attempts 2 and 3
> the first time I did 20,40,60 x 5 it took a long,looooong time for me to recover between sets


My buddy has that set up. There's some bars I think around the park. Yah after doing some calculations I felt that was the most plausible way to complete the Murphy. The recovery time is what takes the longest really.

5:30 - 7 minute mile.
30-35 minutes - pull ups, push ups, squats
6-8 minute mile

Somewhere out there, there's probably some maniac who can do the entire set without resting.


----------

